# bank of ireland debit  card asks for visa security password but never advised??



## NOAH (18 Feb 2013)

I was helping an elderly person see the joys of using online facilities to book a few nights in the uk at a premier inn so went online did all the selections,  put in details, card no etc then address and so on, clicked on continue to pay BUT then it all went downhill fast,  the next window asked for a visa verify password. This person had never been advised of this facility, we rang BOI customer service at 6 pm and hung on for 15 miutes but no one answered.  We tried 3 attempts at a password and were then locked out.  So we gave up.

Its more than likely the rooms will be more expensive next time we try.

How can BOI introduce a service that it is impossible to register for online? And noy notify the customers.

It is so incompetent it makes me weep.  However I am not surprised.


----------



## Bronte (19 Feb 2013)

Maybe the elderly person was advised of this visa password system but threw away the documentation and never activated it.


----------



## NOAH (19 Feb 2013)

I kooked at the FAQ and apparently the way it is et up is that when you first use the card online you are given the opportunity to set it up BUT when it was used on a UK site the facility to set it up was not given.  I am waiting to find out what BOI say today because as of now they card cant be used and this person only uses it once a year!!


----------

